# How to change screen size of android?



## abhayalmighty (Apr 23, 2012)

First of all let me clear, by changing screen size i don't mean changing resolution. What i want to do is use only a part of my screen and not the whole screen.
Suppose i don't want to use upper half of screen, i want only the lower half of screen to be used. I want my phone to behave like the upper half of screen doesn't exist. I know you would be thinking why would anyone wanna do that but please tell me how to do it.


----------



## andro (Apr 24, 2012)

Cut your screen into two pieces
On a serious note,from what I understand of ur post u could get this browser *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.myboyfriendisageek.airbrowser 
Also there are similar type of floating apps from the developer.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 24, 2012)

Onli if you can write your own Screen Based API and embed it into a new Custom Kernel.In Nutshell You wil need to recode the Hardware Instructions of Android which i dont think is going to happen for you.


----------



## noob (Apr 24, 2012)

1st let us know why you would like to do so. I cant think of any good reason.


----------



## abhayalmighty (Apr 24, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> Onli if you can write your own Screen Based API and embed it into a new Custom Kernel.In Nutshell You wil need to recode the Hardware Instructions of Android which i dont think is going to happen for you.



So you are suggesting i will have to create a custom kernel?


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 24, 2012)

I am Hinting you that its not as easy as it may sound(or not).
Have You Ever Seen a Any electric Device with display operating in a manner similar to your Description.
Split Screen Functionality is a different thing but to have Half of Pixels Behave as DEAD is Next To impossible for Go-Getters.!
The Phones or any display device in general are architectured keeping in mind that every pixel is ALIVE during operational runtime of device and each pixel is technically linked to its Neighboring Pixel for functioning so Controlling Individual Pixel Directly which is MUST HAVE for the task which you want to accomplish is not possible.

Confining the Viewport Of Screen to a given resolution or screen size maybe possible but you gotta be Good PRO Dev acquinted with all the Hardware features of Android's Linux Kernel to do that.
I wonder if someone would have accomplished such thing for the time being.


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 24, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> I am Hinting you that its not as easy as it may sound(or not).
> Have You Ever Seen a Any electric Device with display operating in a manner similar to your Description.
> Split Screen Functionality is a different thing but to have Half of Pixels Behave as DEAD is Next To impossible for Go-Getters.!
> The Phones or any display device in general are architectured keeping in mind that every pixel is ALIVE during operational runtime of device and each pixel is technically linked to its Neighboring Pixel for functioning so Controlling Individual Pixel Directly which is MUST HAVE for the task which you want to accomplish is not possible.
> ...



Good post... +1

@OP, what phone do you use?


----------



## triniverse (Jan 10, 2013)

I also wonder if there is a way. Because I have a phone (HTC Evo 3D) which has a faulty digitizer, which is a common problem for this model. What happens is that sometimes the leftmost side, a few pixels wide, will be inactive or randomly pressing on the same side. One solution is to manually remove the digitizer and replace it with a new, but it's riskful and difficult. So if I just could disable the leftmost side of the screen and compress the screen graphics so it would fit in in the active area that would be great. But i guess that's impossible 

..or maybe not?


----------

